# Guess where?



## Susie (Dec 29, 2014)

Woke up the other morning at 6 a.m., opened the drapes-daylight-beautiful snow-covered mountains gliding past in a narrow passage; then snow, sleet, hail, huge waves, and at the end a rainbow!
Everyone rugged up in the freezing, icy weather!


----------



## Susie (Dec 31, 2014)

A helpful hint! All houses have different colors: Red, blue, green, yellow, pink, purple--no white!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2014)

Swiss Alps?


----------



## Susie (Dec 31, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Swiss Alps?


Sorry, Pappy, not the Swiss Alps.
Another hint: In one region of this country only "wood" is burned for cooking and heat. The stove, located in the kitchen, provides the only heat for the whole house, and all living takes place in the kitchen.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 31, 2014)

Kazakhstan?


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 31, 2014)

Utopia?


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2014)

Northern Sweden?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Alaska?


Norway?


Iceland?


----------



## Susie (Jan 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Alaskita?
> 
> 
> Norway?
> ...


No, but did see lots of ice and snow.


----------



## Susie (Jan 7, 2015)

Susie said:


> Sorry, Pappy, not the Swiss Alps.
> Another hint: In one region of this country only "wood" is burned for cooking and heat. The stove, located in the kitchen, provides the only heat for the whole house, and all living takes place in the kitchen.


You can find this region in Chile!
Some appear to have very little material goods, are helped by government with purchase of small A-framed house.
Met a young Chilean couple on plane, well-educated, excellent English, working at the copper mind in Northern Chile.
Have been overwhelmed by the way many regions differ from the western world.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 7, 2015)

Susie said:


> You can find this region in Chile!
> Some appear to have very little material goods, are helped by government with purchase of small A-framed house.
> Met a young Chilean couple on plane, well-educated, excellent English, working at the copper mind in Northern Chile.
> Have been overwhelmed by the way many regions differ from the western world.



It is eye opening to visit different cultures, especially third world. We in the west are spoiled.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

Susie said:


> You can find this region in Chile!
> Some appear to have very little material goods, are helped by government with purchase of small A-framed house.
> Met a young Chilean couple on plane, well-educated, excellent English, working at the copper mind in Northern Chile.
> Have been overwhelmed by the way many regions differ from the western world.



How neat, I assume you are actually there??  You go girl!!


----------



## Susie (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> How neat, I assume you are actually there??  You go girl!!


No, nwlady, I'm now back home again in Australia.
Saw and experienced some sections of Chile (also other parts of S.America) on a Christmas cruise, covering Santiago to Rio.
Did not see nearly enough, envied those who could walk thru villages and towns and could see more detail.
Being an 86 yr. old octogenarian with a walking stick sometimes made it hard to climb the tour buses with tiny, very steep steps, and no little foot stool for the very first step, or getting on 'tenders' in wild weather.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow Susie, I am so glad you went for it, I would like to see more of the world one day. I plan to keep going and going like the energizer bunny  Do you have photos on here? I'll go check, would love to see pics of your trip denise


----------



## Susie (Jan 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Wow Susie, I am so glad you went for it, I would like to see more of the world one day. I plan to keep going and going like the energizer bunny  Do you have photos on here? I'll go check, would love to see pics of your trip denise


Would if I could, Denise, but nifty little camera I acquired before leaving does not like me, has robbed me of my 'bragging rights'.

:crying:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh, been there, sometimes my camera gets stubborn


----------

